# not putting any size on!



## stevenic75 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been working out a good part of this year and in the last couple of months joined the local gym,i have been using the fitness machines for bicep curl mainly because i have hurt my rists and even though i use them to failure im not getting any bigger!!

I eat 6 meals aday each having aprox 30g protein and 30g of carbs which is ok i think.I am 37 and weigh 12 stone.

Any advice.....cheers


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Please tell me you don't just train your biceps?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Eating 6 meals a day means nothing.

How many calories are you taking in?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Eat more, train heavy using compound lifts and you will grow.


----------



## stevenic75 (Jan 2, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Please tell me you don't just train your biceps?


No i train everything else but its my arms that are not growing!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Eat more, train heavy using compound lifts and you will grow.


x2 eat more, compound lifts


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nah I think he's taking the p155


----------



## stevenic75 (Jan 2, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Eating 6 meals a day means nothing.
> 
> How many calories are you taking in?


aproxx 1600cal i think!i am trying to get rid of the dreaded bear belly aswell....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jay101 said:


> Nah I think he's taking the p155


So do I.


----------



## stevenic75 (Jan 2, 2012)

jay101 said:


> Nah I think he's taking the p155


no i am not.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Then you're not going to see growth.

You need to add roughly 10-15lbs of lbm to get 1 inch growth in your arms. And the only way to do that is through eating big.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

stevenic75 said:


> aproxx 1600cal i think!i am trying to get rid of the dreaded bear belly aswell....


You're cutting on 1600 cals a day and you're wondering why you're not putting any size one...do you really need me to answer?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Steriods and less trolling is the answer.


----------



## stevenic75 (Jan 2, 2012)

having week rists is stoping me from lifting heavyer,but they are getting better.I have put on 3cm in size since jan this year on my arms but more around the chest,shoulders and legs.


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

stevenic75 said:


> aproxx 1600cal i think!i am trying to get rid of the dreaded bear belly aswell....


i would up that to around 2500 minimum calories per day 220g + protein per day and keep going and the beer belly will go


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

stevenic75 said:


> aproxx 1600cal i think!i am trying to get rid of the dreaded bear belly aswell....


Not any where near enough food mate

Meal 1 100g porridge, bananna, protein shake

Meal 2 200g meat (chicken/beef/turkey) pasta 50g

Meal 3 protein shake apple and nuts

Meal 4 same as meal 2

Meal 5 6-8 wole eggs scrambled 4 slice whole meal bread and butter ( this is my post work )

Meal 6 steak/fish/chicken potatoes veg protein shake

Meal 7 before bed 6 rice cakes and peanut butter or small tub cottage cheese (I like the one with chives in it)

This is a typical days food for me when I am trying to put on size

i have been known to eat more on occasion

compound exercises as heavy as you can and you will grow, parts like biceps will grow even if you don't directly isolate them as almost every exercise involving the upper body works your arms at some point


----------



## stevenic75 (Jan 2, 2012)

anabolik said:


> You're cutting on 1600 cals a day and you're wondering why you're not putting any size one...do you really need me to answer?


if i eat more over the 6 meals i feel fat and bloated!its a good diet i have lots of oats,fruit,veg and chicken/turkey and do not eat bread anymore


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> Eating 6 meals a day means nothing.
> 
> How many calories are you taking in?


uve got the longest pecs ever


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

stevenic75 said:


> if i eat more over the 6 meals i feel fat and bloated!its a good diet i have lots of oats,fruit,veg and chicken/turkey and do not eat bread anymore


If your diet was good you would put on weight.


----------



## stevenic75 (Jan 2, 2012)

Daz1245 said:


> i would up that to around 2500 minimum calories per day 220g + protein per day and keep going and the beer belly will go


how much carbs with that amount of protein?

cheers


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> uve got the longest pecs ever


The same can be said for my pen0r.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> The same can be said for my pen0r.


Does your penis have longer pecs?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Just one giant muscle, dude.

And it's never over-trained, even though I work it every day.


----------



## robt_fp (May 5, 2012)

So you're diet is designed to lose weight and your surprised that your not getting bigger? Laugh out loud!


----------



## jayjaybeednb (Nov 5, 2011)

I bet you do loads of cardio too ( to get rid of beer belly ).

use those calories for building muscle not cardio.

I used to have the same problem as you..I wanted to build but also wanted to loose weight ( fat ). Good idea is to loose the weight first, with low calorie and cardio, then build when youve slimmed up ( up your calories and stop cardio ). the extra definition youll get also when trim will spur on your weight training.


----------



## Gparker (Sep 15, 2012)

stevenic75 said:


> having week rists is stoping me from lifting heavyer,but they are getting better.I have put on 3cm in size since jan this year on my arms but more around the chest,shoulders and legs.


Your contradicting yourself.... You are getting bigger despite your low calorie diet???

Buy some straps to help your wrists, focus on heavy compound movements and up your calories by at least 1000.

Gains don't come fast its takes years not months.

You may have unrealistic goals and should rethink them.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

you wont grow on 1600cals ed imo 3500cals ed is a good starting point, also in general on average you need to gain 1stone to gain 1" to your arms.


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

stone14 said:


> you wont grow on 1600cals ed imo 3500cals ed is a good starting point, also in general on average you need to gain 1stone to gain 1" to your arms.


Shame it don't work for your cock as we would all be bulking


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

stevenic75 said:


> having week rists is stoping me from lifting heavyer,but they are getting better.I have put on 3cm in size since jan this year on my arms but more around the chest,shoulders and legs.


Bloomin eck I'd kill to put on 3cm on my arms since Jan. Stop moaning, sounds like you're doing well, especially if you're cutting too. You could try Intermittent Fasting? leangains.com


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

stevenic75 said:


> I have been working out a good part of this year and in the last couple of months joined the local gym,i have been using the fitness machines for *bicep curl mainly* because i have hurt my rists and even though i use them to failure im not getting any bigger!!
> 
> I eat 6 meals aday each having aprox 30g protein and 30g of carbs which is ok i think.I am 37 and weigh 12 stone.
> 
> Any advice.....cheers


this is your problem post your routine


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Eat lots more, start doing a 5x5 routine (there are plenty, Google). Train biceps twice a week and when you can curl 20kg DB's with good form you're on your way.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

30g of protein, 30g of carbs where are the fats ???

You need fats in your diet, no fats = low test = no gains.

Dont worry eating fats WILL NOT make you fat. Thats just advertising b.s. to make fat women buy sugary crap.

As said above you wont gain muscle on low calories so eat, eat, eat.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

stevenic75 said:


> No i train everything else but its my arms that are not growing!


weighted chins

heavy rows

heavy bench

heavy ohp

= big arms


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Your not eating enough, and I would imagine you training isn't up to scratch either.

90% of the time when people complain they are not gaining it is training/diet related.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

stevenic75 said:


> having week rists is stoping me from lifting heavyer,but they are getting better.I have put on 3cm in size since jan this year on my arms but more around the chest,shoulders and legs.


If you want big arms then concentrate on more than just your biceps, your triceps are two thirds of your arm muscles.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dezw said:


> Your not eating enough, and I would imagine you training isn't up to scratch either.
> 
> 90% of the time when people complain they are not gaining it is training/diet related.


I would say in this case its almost certainly diet, my 7 year old son eats more that 1600 cals a day, mind you he is on a serious bulk.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Double your calories, cut the cardio and google the 5x5 way of training.

Stick to this for 12 months and then see where you are at. It does not happen overnight.


----------



## stevenic75 (Jan 2, 2012)

cheers guys for the input,after righting down everthing i have been eating since the start of this thread and eating more of course!im getting up to 2500cals now but its not overly easy with my life style.I have cut the cardio down to my minimum but i bike 8 miles 5 days a week to work and only do 15min on the cross trainer to warm up before i start lifting anything in the gym now.Hopefully i can start to gain some nice size now!!

cheers,steve


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck with it steve, your bike rides are more than enough for your cardio

Arms are hard to grow, tricep rope pulldowns and dips are a must, if you can add on an inch in a year you're doing well


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

if you want bigger arms...dont train your arms directly, doing heavy chins and rows for biceps and haevy press's fot triceps and dips, after doing this for a few months then add exercises like pushdowns, rope extensionss, barbell curls and hammers....and eat twice as much at least


----------

